# update



## dixie_belle (Apr 4, 2015)

Gosh but we've been busy. We did find a speech and physical therapist closer to the house so that cuts our drive time by 45 minutes each way. Can't complain about that.

Next week he does the therapy thing twice and then we are up to Owensboro (an hour and 15 minutes away) twice. I think it's pretty much going to be this way thru the end of the month. Lots of testing going on to see if he has some neurologic loss as well as the physical loss.

I put a post of Craig's list about all our Mazda Miata parts (don't even go there). I refuse to move them again. We've had a few young men come out and climb over all the stuff and actually buy some stuff. Wow. I am beginning to see my barn floor. Who knew it was concrete? I have someone coming out today, as well. He just wants to climb around and look at what we have (he has no idea what a Miata pickers paradise he is coming to). I will be so happy if we can downsize some of that car stuff.

And I've been cleaning out closets and attic space, as well. Luckily a friend of ours is a high school teacher. He takes all our stuff and puts it on a table outside of his office. He says sometimes he can't even get into the building before the kids want to see what he has brought that day. LOL

We are checking off items on our list of things to do before we can officially list our house. Hubby is putting permanent power to our barn. WOW. No more extension cord running thru the yard. What's with that?? And it's big, too, like 40 something by 60 something. Gonna need a lot of lights. Our little barn will remain as is. The only thing that has ever been in it is the bush hog for the tractor. Sorta overkill to have a whole barn for that thing.

I have a friend who has requested I quilt a vintage top for him. I have been taking it to all our doctor appointments because you know how they make you wait. Surprisingly I have quilted a fair amount. He wants it finished by the 24th. Um.....we'll see on that.

I had a contractor come over to give me a quote on putting a closet in our study to make it a legal bedroom. He asked me where we were going. I had to tell him that I couldn't tell him. He asked if it was a secret. I said we just didn't know. I said as soon as we knew, we'd pass on the information to him. LOL (I think he was initially offended, to tell you the truth).

Speech therapist said hubby must concentrate on speaking loudly. His voice has gotten softer and softer because of the Parkinsen's. She said if he didn't be proactive about it, his voice would get worse and worse and then no one could hear him. So now he takes a deep breath and yells. I actually have to tell him to tone it down. LOL Instead of a hearing aid to hear him, I may need ear plugs now. LOL

That's all our news. They did show our house once although it isn't officially listed. The guy liked it (DUH). He was here quite a while and took a ton of pictures (especially of my kitchen). I have a kitchen to die for. Really. I took one look at it when we were looking and I said I'd take the house. Didn't even need to see the rest. I've had friends come over and drool over it. It is THAT awesome. He said he'd have to show his wife the pictures.

So we move on with this latest adventure. Where it is leading us, I honestly cannot say.

Oh, and Ricky the attack rooster comes with the house. I'm not going in there to get him. I value my life too much.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the update! You HAVE been busy! Interesting a out the speech...


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 5, 2015)

Very very busy


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 6, 2015)

Shelley-sent you a pm.

For the forum--this is how I want to be when I grow up. I'll admit, I've let some much smaller barriers derail me lately, and it's shameful. Here's my public apology to those who need it, in case I wasn't clear in private. That said...

I hope you and your husband have a smooth transition from this property to your new home. I'm confident all your critters will land in a good places if we forum friends help out.

Here's my attempt to give you.... {~__~}.....rose-clored glasses to see the best side of this situation that you can.

You rock and your husband does too!!

My best with prayers,

Julie


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 7, 2015)

When you finish the quilted top will you please post pictures. Iv always been interested in sowing and quilts and such....but I'm not all that good at it. So I just stick with admiring everyone else's work. Also it its very nice that you were able to cut your drive time. I hope everything is going smoothly.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 7, 2015)

Sounds like you have got things going in the right direction! So glad.

As for your kitchen, yes that is the selling point of a house! I so dislike mine! We are going to work on it this summer.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Apr 8, 2015)

Congratulations Dixiebelle on all of your incredibly hard work on top of being proactive on the health front - it is a LOT. That is fabulous you have been able to cut some of your driving. I really sympathize with the driving. Hubby has appts about 90 miles south of here monthly and sometimes twice a month - it can be a lot depending on the times - HATE rush hour - but who doesn't???

Isn't it something the things we discover when we clear the deck? We had to do a similar downsizing, though so far we have been able to remain here. We had an auction in October to sell off some of the farm equipment and other odds and ends that get acquired over the years. It was nice to see the spaces open up! What an awesome idea to take things to the high school - very creative.

Your farm and home sound like they have a lot of great options for house hunters.

Continued prayers and hugs - keep up your amazing attitude and all of the best to your husband! That is very funny about the earplugs


----------



## dixie_belle (Apr 8, 2015)

Well we drove an hour and a half (each way) today for a two minute doctor appointment. What? And he charged $40. I'm in the wrong business (evidently). This doctor must be making money hand over fist.

But, it wasn't a total loss.....I did manage to squeak in a visit to Joanne's. I needed thread and wouldn't you know, they had this incredible sale on candles....2 giant jar candles for $10. (Don't you know I had to buy two.)

Tomorrow we go back to Owensboro so hubby can have this long 3 hour mental assessment by a neuropsychologist. I'm going to be getting a nice dinner at a sit down restaurant out of that one. I can see it coming. LOL And sitting down and eating in at a McDonald's doesn't count!!

Friday he has physical/speech therapy again. That means I'll be sitting in the waiting room just a quilting up a storm. They all know me by now and ask to see what kind of progress I'm making.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Apr 9, 2015)

Atta girl!

You are so right - sitting down at ANY fast food place does not count! Make sure they have real napkins and water served in a glass - order your very favorite thing and top it off with dessert - nothing has calories when you are dealing with all of this - so dig in





My favorite indulgence is the fudge offered at the hospital coffee counter - at least twice a year I kill off a large piece!


----------



## REO (Apr 13, 2015)

Shelley, YOU are so awesome! I greatly admire you. Life keeps heaping pain ad adversity on you and you keep marching out the other side. Sometimes you might be limping under the weight of the load, but you're still marching.

You're always in my prayers.


----------



## dixie_belle (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, the contractors are here today installing a closet in one of the rooms. In order to be a "legal" bedroom, it must have a closet so by the end of tomorrow, our house will be a three bedroom, two bath house as opposed to a two bedroom and a study. I will have to clean it all up (duh) and then paint it out, but it looks good, so far.

We have a little "for sale by owner" sign out front, just because we aren't quite ready to list with a realtor. This weekend a nice couple stopped by and I gave them the nickel tour (what have I got to lose, right?) Don't you know they called last evening and asked if I was including all the appliances. Turns out they are listing their house today and want ours and they wanted to know if they needed to keep their appliances or could have ours. WHAT? I'll believe it when I see it, but how weird would that be to sell so quickly?

I'm not holding my breath, because talk is cheap, but you just never know what will happen.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 14, 2015)

That would be the best blessing ever! And not unheard of...

My sister had her place on the market for 3 days. Open house was 3rd day. Finished open house with 5 offers...house sold for full list price. So I'll pray you have "Carol luck"! LOL


----------



## dixie_belle (Apr 15, 2015)

I officially listed my house on Craig's List today. I figure I'll try for a month without a realtor first. Go check it out and tell me what you think. It's in Western Kentucky and it's the mini farm in Muhlenberg County.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 15, 2015)

Couple of notes:

One typo "fenced AND cross-fenced"

Is it on well and septic?

You may want to indicate whether you're interested in a trade, if appliances are/aren't included, no owner financing or lease-to-own and that you don't want to be contacted by agents to list it for you.

Nice ad, and that REALLY IS A LOVELY KITCHEN! I like the photo bomber cats too.


----------



## dixie_belle (Apr 15, 2015)

OK, fixed the typo. And I know, I bought this house specifically for the kitchen. I actually have empty cabinets in there. Who has empty cabinets in their kitchen??


----------



## dixie_belle (Apr 20, 2015)

It's official....I now have a three bedroom house. The contractors finished installing the closet this morning. After I got back from speech/physical therapy with hubby, I painted it out. Man, it looks nice. I was going to do the door and the trim tonight but my latex enamel paint was like cottage cheese when I opened it. Maybe it was a tad too old. Ahem...aren't we all??? Tomorrow, on the way home from the neurologist, I'll stop and get a quart of a nice white woodwork paint and I'll paint that out and be done with it.

I am ashamed of myself because this morning I had a small nervous breakdown. I mean I just lost it. Just couldn't stop crying. I've been looking at houses for us online and every time I call on something, it's under contract. And I've called on dozens of houses. Sigh. We can't stay here and we have no place to go. I just let the stress get to me for a moment. I don't like to show how upsetting all this is in front of hubby because he feels guilty enough as it is. Typically if I feel the need to shed a tear or two, I say I need to go to the grocery store and have a good cry in the car. But not today. Oh no, when I lose it, I do it right. (No sense doing things half way, I always say.)

And I just noticed I have yellow paint (from the closet) on my ear. Really? How in the world did I do that? Do I get extra credit for using odd body parts to paint with? (just a thought)


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 21, 2015)

First....{{{hhhuuuuuuuggg}}}. It's not the same as real life, however the sentiment is there.

Second...two thumbs up emoticons here...the second ad you placed for your home is WONDERFUL!! Good clear pictures of everything. The primary picture invites you to open the ad. The interior shots are crisp, clean and appear professionally staged. The outdoor shots clearly show the amenities as well as the fact that there are grest things for both the indoor and outdoor people in a family. Well done!!

Please don't feel ashamed if you had a *moment*. You ARE human, after all! I get the feeling you've been doing a lot of supporting and aren't receiving so much. Family far away and fairly new to the community.

I did say some prayers for you while I was driving around today. I hope they'll help. I also hope sharing with us here eases your burden a bit. You know we all wish you well.

Julie in NC


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 21, 2015)

P.s....don't worry about the paint. It adds a bit of savoi faire (sorry Frenchies, I know I spelled it wrong ;-) ) to your character.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 21, 2015)

It WILL be okay. You do not know where your next home will be, that is ok. Here it a true story. In 2002 I was living in NW Arkansas, single since 2000 and planned on being that way forever. Met my future husband in 2002 and somehow after refusing to go out with him and trying to be really rude to him I accepted his proposition to go on a hike in the mountains. Little did I know that at the time he could not afford to buy me dinner and little did he know that I had decided that no man would ever wine and dine me again. We wed in 2003, his first marriage and definitely not my first at bat. He took a job in NE Tx and I took an interstate transfer with from NW AR to NE Tx with SBC who had merged with AT & T. We moved from NW Ar to NE Tx. His new boss decided he could not afford a new employee. My newly merged employer decided they would do intrastate transfers but not interstate. We lived on love and credit card for a couple of months. Reality set in. Family support was non-supportive. We decided to move back to NW Ar where at least I still had a job to go back to. Verbally rented a little place in the country, I set out to move in, and he was two days behind me packing the U-Haul. I had offered to send cash for rent to the proposed landlord. Two hours on the road I called her for directions I called her only to hear that she had rented the place to "an adorable couple with cash." WTH? I pulled over and cried. Then I prayed. Then I checked my phone for new messages. A man had answered my want to rent ad. I met him hours after dark in the boonies. We took the place and it was the happiest year of both of our lives. You are entering unchartered waters. We did it back when and we are about to do it again as we prepare to list the home we bought in 2005. It will be ok. Trust me. I admit that I fear the unknown. It is normal. Sometimes blessings are disguised as challenges.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 22, 2015)

I think you might consider working with a realtor in your new home search. Many good homes never make it to the advertised stage. A realtor may know of something ideal. Their fees are negotiable.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 23, 2015)

Dixie belle, don't you know that your tears aren't a sign of weakness. It is a sign that you have been strong for too long. Lean on your husband and share. Don't exclude him, be sure not to make him feel guilty. He probably needs to talk to you too. He is also giving up the dream you two made come true. Now onto the next dream. Talk about your memories there and what is most cherished in each of your hearts and laugh or cry TOGETHER. You will know how to balance it. Just know that it is okay to lose it. As for the paint, well you never know which parts of your body want to get involved. Too bad you did not go to town and show it off! Lol

Hope you are having a better week. Just keeping venting and talking here. Thumbs up to Julie for proof reading your ad.

Prayers.


----------



## sundancer (Apr 23, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. You are an extraordinary woman and an angel to your husband. All the best wishes to you. I hope everything works out.

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## dixie_belle (Apr 23, 2015)

So I had someone call today with questions about the house, right? He says "you got water?" I couldn't resist. I said, "I got water out the wazoo, it's been raining here for weeks!" He laughed, I laughed, it was good.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 25, 2015)

Ya' did good - and the laugh was good, too!


----------



## REO (May 2, 2015)

You're always in my thoughts & prayers





Us gals are like tea kettles, we cry to blow off steam. If we didn't, we'd blow up! I do it often.

Everything will be ok!

Maybe you can write into a sales contract (if needed when it sells) that you can stay until you find a home or something like that?


----------



## Debby - LB (May 2, 2015)

{{{{BIG HUGS}}}} for you dixie_belle


----------



## dixie_belle (May 16, 2015)

Oh my gosh, we have been so busy. First of all, we have doctor's appointments or therapy appointments three times a week. Then, it's growing season so when I'm not driving to and from a doctor's office, I'm driving a tractor. I'm exhausted. However......I've been showing my house like a crazy person. We have it priced to sell and we have people just go googley eyed over the kitchen/dining room. And since the house sits on top of a hill, the view is pretty amazing, too.

So we'll see what happens on that front. We've looked at a few places, and after having seen what is available out there I can only say that our place looks like the Taj Mahol when compared to them.

We even have a guy in New York who saw it on the computer and I had to send him like 80 pictures and he is all interested. But he's from New York, is very abrasive and wants everything...sell me your lift and your tractor and your truck and your stock trailer.....it just goes on and on. And he talks big about all his money, but talk is cheap and I'll believe it when I see it. But I think he will be sending his wife down on a fact finding mission so we'll see.

And I've got a couple of young families who just love it. I'd much rather sell to them, quite honestly, because I think they'd love it.

I've only had a nervous breakdown a couple of times and I haven't cried yet this morning. But then it's only 8:30 am here, so there is still time. LOL

So we just soldier on, work on the place, keep it mowed and tidy. Hubby has even sold a Miata or two. What???? I can actually walk around in my garage and barn now. Amazing.

I hate seeing my husband so......Oh, I can't describe it well.....so slow? He shuffles around a lot now and mentally he is slow also. It just takes him time to access his memory banks. It's there, he just has to find it sometimes. Someone asked him a car question the other day and he actually couldn't access the memory. And this from a man who could take a Miata apart and put it back together, blindfolded with one hand behind his back. It really hurts me.

We are hopeful that we will sell and move to something with a lot less land so that he won't have those feelings of guilt over not being able to mow or work in the pastures. And work won't back up so much when we aren't home because we are in doctor's offices three or four days a week. We both need a break.

At this point we are very hopeful that things will turn out to our advantage.


----------



## horsefeather (May 16, 2015)

Dixie-Belle,

I'm not sure where you are now, but we used to live in Fayetteville, AR. We moved to OK (wish we hadn't) I loved my place in AR. Anyway, thank God we didn't have the problems you are having. I pray for you, I don't think I could have done even what you have done so far, let alone packing and moving, etc. I know the Lord says he won't put anything on you that you can't handle, but sometimes I really wonder!! I tell myself Faith Pam, Faith.

However, was glad to see property selling in AR. We have to sell our place over there and I'm hoping it will sell fast. The location is great! (4 miles from Fay. but still in the country) It's just 10 acres, but has 2 houses on it. One is OLD, but is rented out for $300 mo. The other is a double wide with rockwork all the way around, and a large shop with several outbuildings.

Since you have been searching, do you have any idea what is selling up here? We are asking $150,000, and we will carry it.

Thanks and keep on keeping on!!

Pam


----------



## dixie_belle (May 16, 2015)

Pam, houses are selling here in Kentucky so fast it makes my head spin. Honestly, we'll look at one on line and call about it and there is a contract on it (like the second day it was listed) and two waiting in case the first one falls thru. Unbelievable. I don't like looking too much because I see one I like and then BAM, it's gone. And I absolutely refuse to buy anything else until this one sells. When we lived in Texas, we owned 2 houses for 5 years and it was a nightmare. I'm done with keeping up two places. It's too much work.

I've spoken with a local agent and he keeps bringing me to houses that are 30 years old, with virtually no kitchen, no pantry and a bathroom that I can barely get in, let alone hubby who will probably be in a walker at some point. They would need a good $20,000 to make them into what we need. And I've have to hire someone because hubby can't do too much now (not like he used to, anyway). It's all very depressing, actually.

And I don't want too much land. I don't want to be able to touch my neighbor's house but I would be totally ok with a lot in a neighborhood, as long as I'm not too close to neighbors. I will have to be able to keep up whatever we buy by myself, I can't count on hubby doing any yard work, so small is good.

I've cleaned out closets, gotten rid of so much stuff. My biggest problem is that I have the greatest kitchen in the world and that will be hard to leave. (Especially considering the lack of kitchen space I've seen in everything we've looked at. Some were pretty disgusting, truth be told.)

We just keep the place mowed and clean and continue to show it. Hopefully some young couple who love it like we do will buy it. Hey, it could happen. LOL


----------



## lucky seven (May 16, 2015)

Dixie Belle, I feel so bad for you. Hopefully you will find a place that you can make into a home and be happy in. I see you are a quilter, making new friends at a quilt shop might be a plus for you. Hope your hubby feels safe in whatever house you purchase.


----------



## dixie_belle (May 28, 2015)

Well, we haven't sold our farm yet, but I do have it plastered all over the internet. On Monday we will officially list it with a real estate agent. We have done what we could these last three weeks, or so. Hubby has removed the screened in porch from the front (we used it for our cats), hubby has sold two miatas, another one is sold pending the title coming in from the State of Kentucky, and he has taken car parts, car tools, tubing benders, literally an entire barn full of thousands of dollars worth of parts and tools and sold it for scrap at the scrap yard. Hey, you gotta do what you gotta do.

I've repainted or scrubbed clean all the walls, floors, woodwork. The house has never been so clean. I've cleaned out closets, the attic, my kitchen cabinets.

The house shows really well. I've actually shown it probably 20 times on my own. Hubby always said he would list it with an agent on his birthday (today) if it didn't sell.

We found a handicap friendly house about 2 hours away from here. It would be absolutely perfect. We've made a contingency offer on it, but I don't see this one selling soon enough so we'll have to see what happens on that front. It is so similar to this one it scares me. LOL No hallways, no stairs, energy efficient AND on 3 acres (just enough land for me to maybe keep two horses?) But again, I'm not counting on it happening as we must sell this one first.

None of the new medication hubby is taking seems to be making any difference. He is still exhausted after just a tiny bit of work, and still mentally muddled. Such is life.

I don't cry every day, anymore, but it is still difficult emotionally. When I need a good cry, I take the car and go "to the store" or to "the dump" just so hubby doesn't have to see me cry. I don't need for him to feel any worse than he already does.

I'm beginning to see just how large our barn and garage really are now that they are not cluttered with cars and car parts. Who knew??

And, even though I wouldn't wish terrible weather on anyone, all these tornadoes this past week just makes our house look even better. Our underground apartment sure is starting to look good right about now.

That's all our news, not much really, just that things are moving along.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 28, 2015)

Does it seem as though the disease is progressing awfully quickly? Will it slow down when he stops working so hard?


----------



## lucky seven (May 28, 2015)

I feel so bad for you and your hubby, hopefully the meds will kick in and start to work or new ones ordered that will.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 28, 2015)

So good to hear from you! I was just thinking about you yesterday. I hope a buyer will come along soon enough that you can get the property you found, it sounds perfect! I need to pack you up some more jelly and send it! I know it won't help anything but comfort food is well, comforting. Still keeping you and your husband in my prayers.


----------



## dixie_belle (May 29, 2015)

Oh my gosh, today has just not been so good. I let hubby drive to the dump yesterday as sometimes he just needs to feel independent. So today we spent an hour and a half looking for the truck keys. I know he had them because he drove home. Finally located them on the back floorboard of the truck. Then I walk out to the barn and notice the sound of running water. He turned on the hose to the water trough and forgot to turn it off. Water was running and running....goodness only knows how long it had been on. Look at the bright side, the trough was definitely full. LOL

We leave in a little bit for speech therapy (where they work on cognitive training, as well).

Oh well, we can't always get what we want. Thankfully, we still have each other (and he still knows who I am). Hopefully that trend will continue.


----------



## Sonya (May 30, 2015)

Sending you prayers and positive vibes....hang in there. (Hugs)


----------

